# Dotmod 24mm rta



## incredible_hullk (31/3/17)

Hi vendors

Dotmod rta 24 has just been released 

Anyone bringing in?

Tagging my fav dotmod vendors @Maxxis @Frostbite @KieranD 

Thx


----------



## Frostbite (31/3/17)

Yup, on pre-order. Will post eta as soon as we get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (4/4/17)

Stock is on the way.


----------

